# Growing America



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing America presently has a national farm photo contest ongoing and they pick weekly winners to compete for monthly winners and the monthly winners compete for photo of the year. I sent in a pic that I posted here on haytalk first....just right before Christmas. I was notified today that I was this weeks winner and that you have to get shares on facebook to advance.....whatever that means. I do not do facebook so those of you that do if you would help me out I would be grateful. Below is the email content from Growing America....and I will repost the pic.

Regards, Mike

Hey Mike,

Congratulations on being this week's photo contest winner! Your photo is posted on the Growing America facebook page. Our monthly winner is determined by the number of shares each photo gets so make sure you push hard to get those shares! We would love to see you in the photo of the year contest in December!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me!

Thanks,










--

*Amanda Stitt*
Content Manager
Growing America
[email protected]


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Shared!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Shared with the following request for my facebook friends:

I usually don't ask for "sharing " posts BUT this is for a friend that isn't on fb. He has done a tremendous amount of work promoting the hay industry and advancing in the contest is based on facebook shares. Thanks, appreciate you'alls help and will return the favor.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now see there Mike.....that's how you network on the network! I'll have get my wife and younguns to "like" it . I feel inadequate.....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry I don't FB either, but I'll mention it to my SIL who does.

Later and good luck! OL J R 

PS. Where do you make submissions?? I took some terrific pics at harvest last year that I'm pretty proud of!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm no facebook expert but "likes" arent the same thing as "shares"

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockyHill said:


> Shared with the following request for my facebook friends:
> 
> I usually don't ask for "sharing " posts BUT this is for a friend that isn't on fb. He has done a tremendous amount of work promoting the hay industry and advancing in the contest is based on facebook shares. Thanks, appreciate you'alls help and will return the favor.
> Shelia


I am grateful for the kind words and gestures Shelia. Give Jeff my regards.

Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> PS. Where do you make submissions?? I took some terrific pics at harvest last year that I'm pretty proud of!


Go to Growing America and search photo.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Go to Growing America and search photo.
> 
> Regards, Mike


What's Growing America? OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> What's Growing America? OL J R


http://growingamerica.com/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That is beautiful. I'll have my wife do the fb thing. I forgot to move into the new age.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Got selected as this week's winner. Can't find the pic on their website though. Don't facebook and don't have a clue how to find it on their site, which is very difficult to navigate.

I like the idea of their site, but their web design, in a word, SUCKS as far as I'm concerned.

Oh well.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

http://growingtx.com/farm-photos/

Ok there it is...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow turns out I got two... only got one email though. Oh well.

http://growingtx.com/farm-photos/2016/05/bluebonnets-shiner-texas-jeff-roberts/

Later! OL J R


----------

